

ASK: HN Do need SSL for my web app? - dawie

I understand that SSL is important for payments etc, but do I need to implement it for my normal web app?
======
hapless
YES: Username and password.

Users often re-use passwords. Treat their passwords for your throwaway
application as if they were the key to your users' banking data. (Because they
may very well be!)

------
ctingom
What kind of app do you provide?

~~~
dawie
A Web Based Document Management System

